# How to increase System performance(Windows NT/2000/XP)



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

If you have 512 megs or more of memory, you can increase system performance. This tweak can be enabled to force the core Windows system to be kept in memory and not paged to disk.

Open your registry. 
Change the value to '1' to enable the tweak and stop the core process from being paged, or set it to '0' for the default.

Restart Windows for the change to take effect.

Note: This tweak may effect some software that relies directly on the Windows swap file such as Adobe Photoshop.

Registry Settings 
System Key: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\ 
Memory Management] 
Value Name: DisablePagingExecutive 
Data Type: REG_DWORD (DWORD Value) 
Value Data: (0 = default, 1 = disable system paging)

Word of Caution:

It is always a good idea to backup your registry before making any changes to it. There is always the possibility of changing or deleting a critical setting causing you to have to reinstall the whole operating system. Do not attempt this tweak if you are no familiar with the Registry.


----------



## ptcuong (Jun 6, 2003)

what different between keeping memery in disk and in memory? Could you explain this one? Thanks


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Physical memory is much faster than the disk, so it can speed up access times.


----------



## ptcuong (Jun 6, 2003)

but if we change paging in disk to memory, is there any prolem after we do that? I thought it will be broken up


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you have lots of memory its not a problem. Less than 512MB I wouldn't do it though.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

These tweaks at best do nothing good in xp for most people.

first, xp is not 9x....discard what you believe you knew about the swap or pagefile once you get to the nt kernal

xp puts as much ram to use as possible...this obviously speeds your box...in 9x, there are times you need to release ram...in xp, there is never the time you want to release ram, as ram is always available...BECAUSE XP WILL ONLY WRITE TO DISC INFORMATION THAT IS NOT BEING USED.

Now, don't get the wrong idea, as most people do, for xp will quite amazingly put some code in BOTH memory, AND on disc

this is one of the beuties if this os, for, just in case you do need to put info to disc, it's aready there, and the process of a page is as seemless as possible.

preventing this writing information that you don't use to disc is not going to speed anyone up, and it will slow some down.

that's the first thing

now the next.

the only things that are actually paged out of physical memory, are the things that have not been put to use for the longest period of time.

so, keeping this information that you are not using in physical memory will definately slow down some areas that are used more frequently.

it doesn't matter how much ram you have, you definately do not want to keep in physical memory information that you are not using, as obviously the information you are using will suffer.

the nt kernal is a virtual memory os...there is no way to run as stable, or as fast without virtual memory, and you absolutely cannot prevent or hinder the vm activity.

of course, if there is some informationthat you would rather not get written to disc even though you never use it, then you might look into something like this


----------



## hellcatjr (May 26, 2004)

I have tried this tweak, an from personal use it works great for about 30 seconds. I had noticed that it does speed up the last used programs. But come on alot of us have a huge selection of applications that we use everyday. An I noticed that this tweak is useless. It offered no effect that increased performance. I did feel as if it actually had slowed down. But what the person above has said about the kernel. The xp kernal rocks. Its stable as he||. I was using Windows 2000 instead of 98 (which uses the same kernal) An my friend crashed more often then I had ever while using 2000.


----------

